# Mbappé al PSG: presentazione la prossima settimana.



## Sotiris (19 Agosto 2017)

Secondo quanto riportato da Mundo Deportivo, Mbappé sarà presentato la prossima settimana dal PSG, con una pomposità che non avrà nulla da invidiare alla presentazione che è stato fatta per Neymar.
L'accordo fra le parti è già chiuso per 180 milioni di euro più altri 20 milioni di bonus vari.
Il giocatore avrà un ingaggio di 18 milioni netti a stagione (il Real ne offriva 7) per cinque anni.
Sempre secondo il quotidiano spagnolo ora il PSG dovrà fare cessioni importanti (Draxler e Di Maria su tutti) perché sarebbero 621 i milioni di euro che il club francese dovrà incassare nei prossimi anni, in modo pulito e regolare, per evitare sanzioni da parte dell'Uefa.


----------



## malos (19 Agosto 2017)

Pazzesco.


----------



## Wildbone (19 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mundo Deportivo, Mbappé sarà presentato la prossima settimana dal PSG, con una pomposità che non avrà nulla da invidiare alla presentazione che è stato fatta per Neymar.
> L'accordo fra le parti è già chiuso per 180 milioni di euro più altri 20 milioni di bonus vari.
> Il giocatore avrà un ingaggio di 18 milioni netti a stagione (il Real ne offriva 7) per cinque anni.
> Sempre secondo il quotidiano spagnolo ora il PSG dovrà fare cessioni importanti (Draxler e Di Maria su tutti) perché sarebbero 621 i milioni di euro che il club francese dovrà incassare nei prossimi anni, in modo pulito e regolare, per evitare sanzioni da parte dell'Uefa.



Il PSG ha deciso di conquistare il calcio europeo. Ora sta un po' a tutto il mondo del calcio scegliere se accettare che le cose vadano così. O se decidere finalmente di porre dei freni a questa follia.

Mi riferisco naturalmente all'inflazionismo pauroso sui prezzi e gli ingaggi che certe operazioni scatenano.


----------



## Djici (19 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mundo Deportivo, Mbappé sarà presentato la prossima settimana dal PSG, con una pomposità che non avrà nulla da invidiare alla presentazione che è stato fatta per Neymar.
> L'accordo fra le parti è già chiuso per 180 milioni di euro più altri 20 milioni di bonus vari.
> Il giocatore avrà un ingaggio di 18 milioni netti a stagione (il Real ne offriva 7) per cinque anni.
> Sempre secondo il quotidiano spagnolo ora il PSG dovrà fare cessioni importanti (Draxler e Di Maria su tutti) perché sarebbero 621 i milioni di euro che il club francese dovrà incassare nei prossimi anni, in modo pulito e regolare, per evitare sanzioni da parte dell'Uefa.



Il Real propone 7 e loro per prenderlo ne danno 18 
Sono pazzi !
Ah no, sono straricchi !


----------



## Activia01 (19 Agosto 2017)

Tutto questo perché si son fatti umiliare dal Barca in CL e ai ricchi non piacciono le figure di m.
Magari se non fosse successo si prendevano Niang invece che Neymar


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (19 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mundo Deportivo, Mbappé sarà presentato la prossima settimana dal PSG, con una pomposità che non avrà nulla da invidiare alla presentazione che è stato fatta per Neymar.
> L'accordo fra le parti è già chiuso per 180 milioni di euro più altri 20 milioni di bonus vari.
> Il giocatore avrà un ingaggio di 18 milioni netti a stagione (il Real ne offriva 7) per cinque anni.
> Sempre secondo il quotidiano spagnolo ora il PSG dovrà fare cessioni importanti (Draxler e Di Maria su tutti) perché sarebbero 621 i milioni di euro che il club francese dovrà incassare nei prossimi anni, in modo pulito e regolare, per evitare sanzioni da parte dell'Uefa.



621 milioni che dovranno arrivare in modo pulito e regolare. 
Sono certo che arriverà un'altra bella sponsorizzazione dal Qatar da 250 milioni all'anno per tre anni. Insomma, una cosa pulita e regolare. 
Non faccio il moralista, ma quando l smetteranno con questo FPF? È studiato solo per ricevere mazzette in Uefa.


----------



## admin (19 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mundo Deportivo, Mbappé sarà presentato la prossima settimana dal PSG, con una pomposità che non avrà nulla da invidiare alla presentazione che è stato fatta per Neymar.
> L'accordo fra le parti è già chiuso per 180 milioni di euro più altri 20 milioni di bonus vari.
> Il giocatore avrà un ingaggio di 18 milioni netti a stagione (il Real ne offriva 7) per cinque anni.
> Sempre secondo il quotidiano spagnolo ora il PSG dovrà fare cessioni importanti (Draxler e Di Maria su tutti) perché sarebbero 621 i milioni di euro che il club francese dovrà incassare nei prossimi anni, in modo pulito e regolare, per evitare sanzioni da parte dell'Uefa.



Beh, beati loro.

Hanno speso cifre disumane ma hanno messo altri 60-70 gol nel motore.


----------



## Pit96 (19 Agosto 2017)

Voglio vedere i prossimi anni che farà la Uefa. 
Questi comunque sono pazzi


----------



## Freddy Manson (19 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mundo Deportivo, Mbappé sarà presentato la prossima settimana dal PSG, con una pomposità che non avrà nulla da invidiare alla presentazione che è stato fatta per Neymar.
> L'accordo fra le parti è già chiuso per 180 milioni di euro più altri 20 milioni di bonus vari.
> Il giocatore avrà un ingaggio di 18 milioni netti a stagione (il Real ne offriva 7) per cinque anni.
> Sempre secondo il quotidiano spagnolo ora il PSG dovrà fare cessioni importanti (Draxler e Di Maria su tutti) perché sarebbero 621 i milioni di euro che il club francese dovrà incassare nei prossimi anni, in modo pulito e regolare, per evitare sanzioni da parte dell'Uefa.



Il FPF è come un preservativo bucato: sta lì giusto a fare scena ma non serve ad una fava.


----------



## Crox93 (19 Agosto 2017)

Pazzia, se poi questo si rivela un mezzo flop? 18M?
Neymar almeno sono diversi anni che è un top


----------



## pablog1585 (19 Agosto 2017)

Hanno comprato i due attaccanti giovani più forti al mondo


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (19 Agosto 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> 621 milioni che dovranno arrivare in modo pulito e regolare.
> Sono certo che arriverà un'altra bella sponsorizzazione dal Qatar da 250 milioni all'anno per tre anni. Insomma, una cosa pulita e regolare.
> Non faccio il moralista, ma quando l smetteranno con questo FPF? È studiato solo per ricevere mazzette in Uefa.



Non finirà mai... I moralisti dell'Uefa e della Fifa si sono fatti lautamente corrompere per dare il mondiale al Qatar, chiudono entrambi gli occhi sul fatto che per costruire gli stadi abbiano utilizzato degli schiavi che sono morti a decine, figurati se diranno mai una parola per il mancato rispetto del FPF...

L'unica cosa che conta sono i soldi... e questi schifosi ne hanno a bizzeffe...


----------



## Sotiris (19 Agosto 2017)

Tra l'87 ed il 94 abbiamo fatto lo stesso.
Prendevamo i palloni d'oro solo per rubarli alla concorrenza e metterli in panchina.
adesso i soldi li hanno loro e fanno bene a prendere il meglio.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (19 Agosto 2017)

Beati loro...beh io se prendessimo gli "scarti" Di Maria o Dtaxler (quest'ultimo ancor di più) mi segherei x un mese. Sono 2 giocatori che amo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Agosto 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Beati loro...beh io se prendessimo gli "scarti" Di Maria o Dtaxler (quest'ultimo ancor di più) mi segherei x un mese. Sono 2 giocatori che amo.


Meglio Di Maria per dinamismo... Ma anche Drexler non è male...


----------



## sacchino (19 Agosto 2017)

Se non vincono tutto sono dei pirla, ma se vincono tutto vuol dire che la champions non la vince la Juve 
Godo.....


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (19 Agosto 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere i prossimi anni che farà la Uefa.
> Questi comunque sono pazzi



Non sono pazzi, spenderei 300 milioni per loro non è una cifra folle, equivalgono a 30 milioni spesi da
altre società, a noi sembrano pazzi ma x loro sono bricciole, pensa che l' arabo del City gestisce il fondo
degli Emirati Arabi che ammonta a 560 miliardi di dollari.


----------



## uolfetto (19 Agosto 2017)

aridaje con la sponsorizzazione dal qatar... nel ffp sono state vietate le sponsorizzazioni da parti correlate.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Agosto 2017)

Follia dare 18mln a stagione ad un ragazzino che non ha dimostrato assolutamente nulla. Spero con tutto il cuore che in Champions falliscano e che facciano figure su figure. Di Maria è tipo 100 volte più forte di Mbappe. Capisco che il Francese sia giovane, ma scartare uno come Angel in questo modo è roba da stupidi. Neymar è un vero top e nonostante la cifra folle che hanno speso il suo acquisto ha un senso, ma quello di Mbappe proprio non c'è l'ha a quelle cifre. Bha...



DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Non sono pazzi, spenderei 300 milioni per loro non è una cifra folle, equivalgono a 30 milioni spesi da
> altre società, a noi sembrano pazzi ma x loro sono bricciole, pensa che l' arabo del City gestisce il fondo
> degli Emirati Arabi che ammonta a 560 miliardi di dollari.




Invece sono ultra pazzi. Perché con i soldi che hanno speso per Mbappe, potevano provare a prendere Cristiano Ronaldo. Al posto di dare 18mln a Mbappe ne davano 30/40 a lui e vedevi come correva di corsa a Parigi, senza contare che con CR7 e Neymar potevano veramente vincere la Champions. Con Mbappe e Neymar sarà già tanto se arriveranno in semifinale. Parere mio ovviamente.

Non dimentichiamo che Mbappe è un ragazzino che non ha dimostrato nulla. Puo' anche bruciarsi subito con tutti quei soldi, ha solo 18 anni, non scordiamolo.


----------



## 13-33 (19 Agosto 2017)

Giorni fa avevo letto 18 lordi e no netti. Pero cambia poco il ragazzo ha fatto solo 6 mesi a livelli top.


----------



## Moffus98 (19 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mundo Deportivo, Mbappé sarà presentato la prossima settimana dal PSG, con una pomposità che non avrà nulla da invidiare alla presentazione che è stato fatta per Neymar.
> L'accordo fra le parti è già chiuso per 180 milioni di euro più altri 20 milioni di bonus vari.
> Il giocatore avrà un ingaggio di 18 milioni netti a stagione (il Real ne offriva 7) per cinque anni.
> Sempre secondo il quotidiano spagnolo ora il PSG dovrà fare cessioni importanti (Draxler e Di Maria su tutti) perché sarebbero 621 i milioni di euro che il club francese dovrà incassare nei prossimi anni, in modo pulito e regolare, per evitare sanzioni da parte dell'Uefa.



Ma il fair play davvero esiste ancora? Ma per favore, lo levassero a sto punto, è diventato una cosa imbarazzante ormai.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (19 Agosto 2017)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> aridaje con la sponsorizzazione dal qatar... nel ffp sono state vietate le sponsorizzazioni da parti correlate.



Aridaje di cosa? Vai a leggere calcio e finanza e capirai che la Uefa non ha vietato nulla di tutto ciò, ha semplicemente ridimensionato l'ammontare che viene calcolato nel fpf. Ammonta a 100 milioni all'anno, dei duecento che entrano dall'autorità del turismo del Quatar. Questo prima che venisse stipulato un nuovo accordo tra le parti lo scorso anno, sceso da 200 a 175. Poi cosa vuol dire da parti correlate? È ovvio che sia una gabula per mascherare "auto-sponsorizzazioni" (dietro la spinta del governo qatariota) per immettere liquidi in società, ma allo stato attuale dell'arte l'autorità del turismo del Qatar non fa capo a Nasser Al-Khelaifi, quindi "tutto ok". Se poi pensi che la Uefa sia così ligia alle sue regole, e che quest'ultime non vengano aggirate abilmente, sei libero di farlo.


----------



## Heaven (20 Agosto 2017)

Neymar-Mbappe tra 2/3 anni potrebbe essere tipo Messi-Ronaldo in proporzione

Magari una coppia Asensio-Dybala al Real potrebbe battersela


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (20 Agosto 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Follia dare 18mln a stagione ad un ragazzino che non ha dimostrato assolutamente nulla. Spero con tutto il cuore che in Champions falliscano e che facciano figure su figure. Di Maria è tipo 100 volte più forte di Mbappe. Capisco che il Francese sia giovane, ma scartare uno come Angel in questo modo è roba da stupidi. Neymar è un vero top e nonostante la cifra folle che hanno speso il suo acquisto ha un senso, ma quello di Mbappe proprio non c'è l'ha a quelle cifre. Bha...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quando ho detto che non sono pazzi mi riferivo a quanti soldi hanno speso, non a come li hanno spesi,
quelle sono scelte tecniche, io x esempio avrei preso 10 campioni da 50/60 milioni l'uno.


----------



## uolfetto (20 Agosto 2017)

a me sembra che lo sforzo per tentare di disciplinare la situazione da parte dell'uefa ci sia. e non è una materia semplicissima da regolamentare. quelli che si lamentano sempre non ho capito cosa vorrebbero: nessun intervento e lasciare tutto alla massima libertà? oppure hanno le solite soluzioni fatte in casa semplici e infallibili a questioni complesse?




Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Aridaje di cosa? Vai a leggere calcio e finanza e capirai che la Uefa non ha vietato nulla di tutto ciò, ha semplicemente ridimensionato l'ammontare che viene calcolato nel fpf. Ammonta a 100 milioni all'anno, dei duecento che entrano dall'autorità del turismo del Quatar. Questo prima che venisse stipulato un nuovo accordo tra le parti lo scorso anno, sceso da 200 a 175. Poi cosa vuol dire da parti correlate? È ovvio che sia una gabula per mascherare "auto-sponsorizzazioni" (dietro la spinta del governo qatariota) per immettere liquidi in società, ma allo stato attuale dell'arte l'autorità del turismo del Qatar non fa capo a Nasser Al-Khelaifi, quindi "tutto ok". Se poi pensi che la Uefa sia così ligia alle sue regole, e che quest'ultime non vengano aggirate abilmente, sei libero di farlo.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (21 Agosto 2017)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> a me sembra che lo sforzo per tentare di disciplinare la situazione da parte dell'uefa ci sia. e non è una materia semplicissima da regolamentare. quelli che si lamentano sempre non ho capito cosa vorrebbero: nessun intervento e lasciare tutto alla massima libertà? oppure hanno le solite soluzioni fatte in casa semplici e infallibili a questioni complesse?



Le regole ci sono, basta applicarle a tutti indistintamente. Per esempio mettere fine a queste "sponsorizzazioni da parti correlate", ma per davvero.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Agosto 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> È studiato solo per ricevere mazzette in Uefa.



il brutto sta che ce l'avevano presentato come scudo per le piccole 
e che in caso di infrazione venivano esclusi dalla Champions!

invece picche.. alle prime sanzioni invece di escluderli si sono presi mazzette 
camuffate come multe!! Blatter e Platini sono indagati x corruzione 
ma ci posso giurare la fila è stralunga di questi maledetti.. 
e il brutto e che lo fanno sembrare pulita ! si sono sanzioni 
come no....


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (21 Agosto 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> il brutto sta che ce l'avevano presentato come scudo per le piccole
> e che in caso di infrazione venivano esclusi dalla Champions!
> 
> invece picche.. alle prime sanzioni invece di escluderli si sono presi mazzette
> ...



Non dirlo a me, sembra di essere un lamentone senza ragioni, quando sono cose all luce del Sole. Bah...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Agosto 2017)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> a me sembra che lo sforzo per tentare di disciplinare la situazione da parte dell'uefa ci sia. e non è una materia semplicissima da regolamentare. quelli che si lamentano sempre non ho capito cosa vorrebbero: nessun intervento e lasciare tutto alla massima libertà? oppure hanno le solite soluzioni fatte in casa semplici e infallibili a questioni complesse?



iniziamo ad escluderli dalle competizioni 
com'era stato detto all'inizio di questa pagliacciata.. 

secondo te continuano se stanno fuori dalla CL e EL ? 
per me si fermano eccome 
alla grande.. xkè sarebbe sempre un discorso di soldi 
unita alle ambizioni della squadra(tifosi.. soldi) e marketing (sempre soldi)


----------

